# When Did the PX4 Come Out?



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

When Did the PX4 Come Out? Anyone know year/mo.?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wiki says 2004. That's all I could find, but I didn't have much time to look.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks ---- at least i have an (as early as). 

thanks again.


----------

